# Who said that Rottweiler's are Dangerous?



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*This is my 4 year Old Rottweiler and my 2 year old Daughter.
My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*






























*She was feeding him Biscuits while he was Eating, most Rottweilers don't normally allow this.

Just shows that it is not the Breed of Dog, its the way that they are bought up and Treat.

Cheers

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

I too have a two year old daughter and Im watchful when our cat is around her as he has habbit of scratching so I personally would be nervous of her been around a 13 stone rottweiler :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My rottie is as daft as a brush but I still wouldnt let my kids poke,pull climb on him etc as at the end of the day he is a dog and if hurt will react in the only way he knows how


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *
> My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*
> http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt164/doherty-666/1D.jpg


And you let her do this? Wouldn't it be better to teach her to repect the dog? What if she behaves like that with a dog that's not so tolerant?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is my 4 year Old Rottweiler and my 2 year old Daughter.*
> *My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*
> image image
> image image
> ...


this thread is a joke? surely? :censor::bash:



Shell195 said:


> My rottie is as daft as a brush but I still wouldnt let my kids poke,pull climb on him etc as at the end of the day he is a dog and if hurt will react in the only way he knows how


agree.

all my dogs have amazing tempraments, but sorry rottie, labrador, collie, poodle, dont care what breed you DO NOT allow a child to poke and pull it and mess around in its food bowl while its eating


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Totally agree with both of the above Comments, but I have had my Dog since he was 10Weeks old and I myself TRUST him 100%.

Yes there is always a Chance of him turning, but in my opinion I feel I can Trust my Dog.

Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is my 4 year Old Rottweiler and my 2 year old Daughter.*
> *My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*
> image image
> image image
> ...


I am in total agreemant with you! i have 3 girls, 10 6 and 3 in may....i also have an english bull terrier, a staffy, and an american bulldog....I get extremely annoyed when people say i shouldn`t have these types of dogs with kids, people can be very narrow minded and quick to tar a breed with the same brush as an individual dog of the same breed! all my dogs are absolutely fantastic with our children! as you say...its all about how you bring them up! in my opinion 99% of the time there is no such thing as a bad dog/breed....but there are PLENTY of bad owners!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

* Runs and Hides * :gasp:


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

So did all these families too.:blush:

family rottweiler attacks child - Google Search=


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> *Totally agree with both of the above Comments, but I have had my Dog since he was 10Weeks old and I myself TRUST him 100%.*
> 
> *Yes there is always a Chance of him turning, but in my opinion I feel I can Trust my Dog.*
> 
> *Doherty!: victory:*


I have had most of my dogs since they were this age but I still wouldnt let a child treat them like this even though I trust them. As said before what if your daughter tries this on someone elses dog. Surely this is how tragic
accidents happen. No dog should be subjected to this


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i have two german shepherds who i trust completely with children.i can even leave them alone in a room with my friends 8 month baby while he is in his cot


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

i have had loads of rotties mine were soft as pillows .i think it is the waay there treated also but somtimes dogs do turn (all dogs)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is my 4 year Old Rottweiler and my 2 year old Daughter.
> My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*
> image image
> image image
> ...


 Well shame on you for allowing your child to pull his ears, poke him and aggravate him. What sort of stupid parent would allow that?If it does ssip him off, in a split second, your small daughter will be badly injured or killed if he does flip and you can't get him off. Teach your daughter to treat animal with respect why don't you eh.
Dog owners that allow their children to pull the poor dog about and torment it, make me really angry. Firstly because it's obvious they have zero respect for the dog's feelings and secondly, the poor dog is not allowed to ever show that it's had enough and wants to be left to eat or sleep in peace and lastly because come the day the animals tries to tell your tormenting child to please leave it be, if it ever feels unwell or too hot or something, that's be the day the poor dog gets blamed and ends up being put to sleep while the papers get hold of yet another 'devil dog kills child' story.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

temerist said:


> all my dogs have amazing tempraments, but sorry rottie, labrador, collie, poodle, dont care what breed you DO NOT allow a child to poke and pull it and mess around in its food bowl while its eating


i do agree with you there, i would not allow my children to possibly provoke a dog into showing any form of agression, but i will admit with my youngest daughter she sometimes un-intentionally does the wrong thing, the most mine ever do is get up and walk away from her though, but i am VERY strict on making sure all my children show 100% respect to our dogs at all times, and likewise with the dogs towards the children.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

all my dogs have amazing tempraments, but sorry rottie, labrador, collie, poodle, dont care what breed you DO NOT allow a child to poke and pull it and mess around in its food bowl while its eating[/QUOTE]


*I dint mean the Words Litterally POKE PULL ETC........
My daughter has got Respect for him and she knows the boundaries when it comes to him.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

doherty-666 said:


> *Totally agree with both of the above Comments, but I have had my Dog since he was 10Weeks old and I myself TRUST him 100%.*
> 
> *Yes there is always a Chance of him turning, but in my opinion I feel I can Trust my Dog.*
> 
> *Doherty!: victory:*


 
So because of your dogs inherantly good nature, you allow your daughter to basically abuse him?! 

I wouldn't entirely blame him if he did decide to 'turn', but then you'd be facing possibly a dead child and a dead og and you would only have yourself to blame. 

I am genuinely disgusted.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I got slated on here for making my kids take responsibility for walking an Akita. I am not irresponsible, and I know my dog. My kids are safe to walk him and he is fine in the house.

People on here are very quick to make judgements based on dog breeds and people they know nothing about. 

I've learned to ignore it.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

white said:


> i have two german shepherds who i trust completely with children.i can even leave them alone in a room with my friends 8 month baby while he is in his cot


Why would you need do this?
When my young nephew stays 17months i send the dog to stay at my mums, because if he pulled emmys fur (as thats what young young kids do) and she nipped him, I would not be able to forgive myself, so emmy has a holiday with her faverote nana and gets spoiled and the baby gets the run of the place, saying this i trust emmy 100% but she is after all a DOG!! :bash:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> I am in total agreemant with you! i have 3 girls, 10 6 and 3 in may....i also have an english bull terrier, a staffy, and an american bulldog....I get extremely annoyed when people say i shouldn`t have these types of dogs with kids, people can be very narrow minded and quick to tar a breed with the same brush as an individual dog of the same breed! all my dogs are absolutely fantastic with our children! as you say...its all about how you bring them up! in my opinion 99% of the time there is no such thing as a bad dog/breed....but there are PLENTY of bad owners!




*Coundn't agree more with you, I have started this Thread as a nice sort Picture Thread involving my Daughter and my Dog, and now I am sort of getting grief over letting my Daughter do what she wants with my Dog.
I dint want this Thread to start into a WAR.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

MrsP said:


> I got slated on here for making my kids take responsibility for walking an Akita. I am not irresponsible, and I know my dog. My kids are safe to walk him and he is fine in the house.
> 
> People on here are very quick to make judgements based on dog breeds and people they know nothing about.
> 
> I've learned to ignore it.


 
How old are your kids, what would they do if another dog attaked yours?
My three year old holds the lead, emmy doesnt pull for him, they both enjoy it... In the garden or if i have the top of the lead...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe wouldnt even trust my dog with a child while im there let alone when im not and hes a tiny corgi x JRT.

Half of the time we got phone calls at the kennels about dogs going for children was extactly what you allow you daughter to do.

ITs alsy 

" We've had her 6 years ans she always been great around children but shes just started biting my 3 year old son"

" And why has your dog bitten"

" Well my son was playing with me"

Dum dum dum!

Obvisouly no can tell you what to do its your child and your dog but please be careful allowing your child to do this, It only takes a split second for the dog to turn ( that goes for any breed) then like said above the media will have another fenzy and the dog will get even more of a bad rep ( depending on the breed of course).


Your dog is handsome BTW although i like rotties with more square fatter heads


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *Coundn't agree more with you, I have started this Thread as a nice sort Picture Thread involving my Daughter and my Dog, and now I am sort of getting grief over letting my Daughter do what she wants with my Dog.*
> *I dint want this Thread to start into a WAR.*
> 
> *Doherty!: victory:*


No offence fella and they are lovely photos! I know people can be quick to judge on here, but seeing a child next to a huge dog like that, for me as a father is quite stomach churning. Im sure its different for you as your dog is part of your family. :whistling2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

MrsP said:


> I got slated on here for making my kids take responsibility for walking an Akita. I am not irresponsible, and I know my dog. My kids are safe to walk him and he is fine in the house.
> 
> People on here are very quick to make judgements based on dog breeds and people they know nothing about.
> 
> I've learned to ignore it.



*Ever one on here always think the worse before asking Questions and finding out the Truth about the Dog Child etc......


Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i think people need to calm down a little here, as said i am in agreement that the way it was worded may have sounded wrong...but i am sure the OP didnt mean he lets his daughter do this etc, i think he is just trying to paint a different picture to rottweilers, i may be wrong...but i am sure he doesnt allow his daughter to do this, more like saying if she did do this he isn`t going to turn into an instant killer dog! i will agree with the feeding thing though, i would NEVER let my children near any of my dogs food bowls once they are actually eating, i do however get my children to feed the dogs sometimes (and the dogs have to sit for it!) as a way of teaching the dogs that they are to be respected as providers of food....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> i think people need to calm down a little here, as said i am in agreement that the way it was worded may have sounded wrong...but i am sure the OP didnt mean he lets his daughter do this etc, i think he is just trying to paint a different picture to rottweilers, i may be wrong...but i am sure he doesnt allow his daughter to do this, more like saying if she did do this he isn`t going to turn into an instant killer dog! i will agree with the feeding thing though, i would NEVER let my children near any of my dogs food bowls once they are actually eating, i do however get my children to feed the dogs sometimes (and the dogs have to sit for it!) as a way of teaching the dogs that they are to be respected as providers of food....


 
Then why did he say he let his daughter do these things??


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Ever one on here always think the worse before asking Questions and finding out the Truth about the Dog Child etc......*
> 
> 
> *Doherty!: victory:*


no questions need to be asked, the dog can be the nicest dog in the world, that youve raised from a young pup and it can still turn.

i suggest maybe you read this 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/441751-dog-has-bitten.html


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is my 4 year Old Rottweiler and my 2 year old Daughter.*
> *My Daughter can pull his Ears, Poker him, Agravte him and he will never batter a Eyelid.*
> image image
> image image
> ...


Well thats nice :bash: so she thinks its ok to pull ears, poke and aggravate a dog?! This does certainly say alot about the dogs temperament...he's a bloody star for putting up with that


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> Coundn't agree more with you, I have started this Thread as a nice sort Picture Thread involving my Daughter and my Dog, and *now I am sort of getting grief over letting my Daughter do what she wants with my Dog*.
> I dint want this Thread to start into a WAR.
> 
> Doherty!: victory:


 
?!?!?!?! You shouldnt let your daughter do what she wants to the dog, thats why people are annoyed hun!
And if she doesnt you have written twice she does :lol2: what do you want us to think?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

temerist said:


> then your a twat to put it bluntly
> 
> 
> 
> one thing though be careful, this is one way of causing food aggression


for your information the baby has a medical condition where he can stop breathing if he lies on his stomach.my dogs have been trained to roll him on his back and alert help.i suggest you keep your foul mouthed opinions to yourself.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Then why did he say he let his daughter do these things??


I am hoping it is just a case of bad wording...as if he does allow her to do this, then he is indeed being very irresponsible and taking VERY dangerous risks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> *Coundn't agree more with you, I have started this Thread as a nice sort Picture Thread involving my Daughter and my Dog, and now I am sort of getting grief over letting my Daughter do what she wants with my Dog.*
> *I dint want this Thread to start into a WAR.*
> 
> *Doherty!: victory:*


 
the problem is, people don't often read what is written but just the words.
you can clearly see from the pictures that your daughter loves the dog and they have a good relationship; but people just read that she can pull it's ears and poke it and automatically thing she swings off his head and jabs him with sticks.
Dogs will snap / bite kids when they're being tormented, if your daughter was tormenting the dog then it'd have snapped and bitten her by now... she obviously isn't doing that and it's affectionate playing, which your dog accepts and plays up to.


cute mutt too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> i have two german shepherds who i trust completely with children.i can even leave them alone in a room with my friends 8 month baby while he is in his cot


 
So it will be your fault when a tragedy happens:bash: I have known this breed for many, many years and know how they react to strange noises. One MAY not bother but 2 WILL back each other up. I really cant believe anyone would be stupid enough to do do this


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> i think people need to calm down a little here, as said i am in agreement that the way it was worded may have sounded wrong...but i am sure the OP didnt mean he lets his daughter do this etc, i think he is just trying to paint a different picture to rottweilers, i may be wrong...but i am sure he doesnt allow his daughter to do this, more like saying if she did do this he isn`t going to turn into an instant killer dog! i will agree with the feeding thing though, i would NEVER let my children near any of my dogs food bowls once they are actually eating, i do however get my children to feed the dogs sometimes (and the dogs have to sit for it!) as a way of teaching the dogs that they are to be respected as providers of food....



*This is excatly what my Thread was intended to show about Rottys etc...

And of course I do not let my Daughter Prod Or Poke him etc.....

And as for the Feeding Part, my Daughter hand Feeds him while myself and my Partner are Present to stop any incidents happen (NOT THAT ANY WOULD)


Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is excatly what my Thread was intended to show about Rottys etc...*
> 
> *And of course I do not let my Daughter Prod Or Poke him etc.....*
> 
> ...


 
Why would you say she did then, im confused? youve actually said it twice


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> So it will be your fault when a tragedy happens:bash: I have known this breed for many, many years and know how they react to strange noises. One MAY not bother but 2 WILL back each other up. I really cant believe anyone would be stupid enough to do do this


 then you obviously didn't train yours very well:whistling2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> Well thats nice :bash: so she thinks its ok to pull ears, poke and aggravate a dog?! This does certainly say alot about the dogs temperament...he's a bloody star for putting up with that



*Like I said before she don't POKE PROD etc.....
I dint mean it literally, it just was worded wrong.
People on here know nothing about my Child or My Dog yet you are all quick to assume you know them so well.
The Thread was intended on showing how the Rotti Breed can be if Treated Propley.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> So it will be your fault when a tragedy happens:bash: I have known this breed for many, many years and know how they react to strange noises. One MAY not bother but 2 WILL back each other up. I really cant believe anyone would be stupid enough to do do this





white said:


> then you obviously didn't train yours very well:whistling2:


im sorry at what point did she even mention owning or training them, she said she KNOWS the breed, any responsible parents would never leave a young child alone on the floor with 2 large dogs, or any dogs for that matter. and "IF" the child in question has a medical condition WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING LEAVING IT ALONE ON THE FLOOR ANYWAY :bash:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *This is excatly what my Thread was intended to show about Rottys etc...*
> 
> *And of course I do not let my Daughter Prod Or Poke him etc.....*
> 
> ...


well im glad you dont! 
I truly believe that big dogs are 'safer' with kids because of them being more confident and less 'easy to hurt' 
here you go i'll get hammered to, small child, big breed puppy at food bowl:gasp:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> well im glad you dont!
> I truly believe that big dogs are 'safer' with kids because of them being more confident and less 'easy to hurt'
> here you go i'll get hammered to, small child, big breed puppy at food bowl:gasp:
> image


 
Ryan does that with emmy (although shes a small breed) But he wrote she pokes ect and she does what she wants to the dog, now hes saying she doesnt :lol2::lol2:

PS i love jess's little pony tail there So cute x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

temerist said:


> im sorry at what point did she even mention owning or training them, she said she KNOWS the breed, any responsible parents would never leave a young child alone on the floor with 2 large dogs, or any dogs for that matter. and "IF" the child in question has a medical condition WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING LEAVING IT ALONE ON THE FLOOR ANYWAY :bash:


when did i say i leave him on the floor,he sleeps in a cot like babies do:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> then you obviously didn't train yours very well:whistling2:


 
WRONG on all counts


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> WRONG on all counts


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> well im glad you dont!
> I truly believe that big dogs are 'safer' with kids because of them being more confident and less 'easy to hurt'
> here you go i'll get hammered to, small child, big breed puppy at food bowl:gasp:
> image


*Gawjuss Dog by the way.

Dogs aren't just Pets they are part of a Family and should be Played with in differnt circumstances.

And also learn this from a Younger age so they can always be in a Family surrounding.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> Ryan does that with emmy (although shes a small breed) But he wrote she pokes ect and she does what she wants to the dog, now hes saying she doesnt :lol2::lol2:


I know, who knows! but summer and jess 'roam free' together :lol2:
just pointing out he's not wrong for letting his daughter feed the dog...or play with it in general! as long as theres no poking...ear pulling:gasp:
you cant get hammered for just having a large dog with a baby


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

white said:


> when did i say i leave him on the floor,he sleeps in a cot like babies do:devil:


oh im sorry, obviously your highly trained german shepherds get in the cot turn the baby over then jump out and wait for an adult to actually take responsibilty for it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> when did i say i leave him on the floor,he sleeps in a cot like babies do:devil:


 

This still isnt safe:bash:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> I know, who knows! but summer and jess 'roam free' together :lol2:
> just pointing out he's not wrong for letting his daughter feed the dog...or play with it in general! as long as theres no poking...ear pulling:gasp:
> you cant get hammered for just having a large dog with a baby


 
:lol2: Ryan and emmy do to ive been called many of times because i dare to leave the room to make a cuppa and leave the killer dog with ryan :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> oh im sorry, obviously your highly trained german shepherds get in the cot turn the baby over then jump out and wait for an adult to actually take responsibilty for it


 


Nooooo they are like Lassie the wonder dog:whistling2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

temerist said:


> oh im sorry, obviously your highly trained german shepherds get in the cot turn the baby over then jump out and wait for an adult to actually take responsibilty for it


:lol2:no the just put their head over the top and nudge him over onto his back,then they raise the alert.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

my youngest daughter Amber with our staffy Maverick...and EBT Storm


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> :lol2:no the just put their head over the top and nudge him over onto his back,then they raise the alert.


 


:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

white said:


> :lol2:no the just put their head over the top and nudge him over onto his back,then they raise the alert.


 
its like bloody peter pan, leaving the dog in charge of the kids :censor:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

white said:


> :lol2:no the just put their head over the top and nudge him over onto his back,then they raise the alert.


 
Are they giraffe GSD's? :gasp:

Why don't the parents just get an alarmed matress? That way the baby would be totally safe and they could be alerted if he/she stops breathing even if your dogs aren't there... 

The Op has said twice that the daughter can prod and poke the dog and 'do what she wants to it'. In the pictures the child is sitting on the dogs back, which I don't think is an especially good idea. 

As for the child feeding the dog, I don't necessarily disagree with this, but I do think dogs should be allowed to eat their dinner in peace. I wouldn't want my dogs hanging around whilst I was eating my dinner, why should they want me lurking when they are eating theirs?!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

you lot obviously have never heard of well trained dogs before.they have been trained to do a life saving job.the mother of the baby would be very upset if she read this a you seem to be making fun of her sons medical condition


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

midori said:


> *Are they giraffe GSD's?* :gasp:
> 
> Why don't the parents just get an alarmed matress? That way the baby would be totally safe and they could be alerted if he/she stops breathing even if your dogs aren't there...
> 
> ...


 
I thought they were Rough collies:whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

white said:


> you lot obviously have never heard of well trained dogs before.they have been trained to do a life saving job.the mother of the baby would be very upset if she read this a you seem to be making fun of her sons medical condition


 
But you said its your dog do you live with your friend?
Im all for life saving dogs, and fair play if they are, but you did say they were your dogs :whistling2: so is he only safe when your round with the dogs?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

midori said:


> Are they giraffe GSD's? :gasp:
> 
> Why don't the parents just get an alarmed matress? That way the baby would be totally safe and they could be alerted if he/she stops breathing even if your dogs aren't there...
> 
> ...


totally agree, although there is nothing wrong with kids placing the food bowls down, why would you let your kid stand there with their hands and things in the bowl. i can taken the food bowls off any of my dogs mid-dinner but why would i do that, or tease them by messing about with their dinner, it can and will cause food aggression


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> you lot obviously have never heard of well trained dogs before.they have been trained to do a life saving job.the mother of the baby would be very upset if she read this a you seem to be making fun of her sons medical condition


 

Who trained your wonder dogs then?
Its not the babies condition everyone is asking about its the dogs


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

white said:


> you lot obviously have never heard of well trained dogs before.they have been trained to do a life saving job.the mother of the baby would be very upset if she read this a you seem to be making fun of her sons medical condition


dont be bloody ridiculous no one is making fun of a child with a medical condition, i would be very upset if i thought i was leaving my child in the care of a human when in fact they left the "life saving" care up to 2 animals


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Who trained your wonder dogs then?
> Its not the babies condition everyone is asking about its the dogs


h
they were trained through a heart charity as i also have a heart condition as i live alone,so they trained to help me


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

temerist said:


> dont be bloody ridiculous no one is making fun of a child with a medical condition, i would be very upset if i thought i was leaving my child in the care of a human when in fact they left the "life saving" care up to 2 animals


 dog expert are we!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

white said:


> you lot obviously have never heard of well trained dogs before.they have been trained to do a life saving job.the mother of the baby would be very upset if she read this a you seem to be making fun of her sons medical condition


 
I'm not making fun of anything. However, knowing the size of a GSD and how high a cot side is, I am amazed that your dog can reach the baby with it's head without actually getting into the cot. Even if when it jumped up it's head was over the cot side, it would still need a neck at least 2 ft long... :gasp:




Shell195 said:


> I thought they were Rough collies:whistling2:


I think I'm too tired (or thick) to get that.... :blush: 



temerist said:


> dont be bloody ridiculous no one is making fun of a child with a medical condition, i would be very upset if i thought i was leaving my child in the care of a human when in fact they left the "life saving" care up to 2 animals


Quite. 

I notice that White has declined to say why his friends haven't just got an alarmed matress which would do the job with no risk and whilst his dogs weren't there also...


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it is a beautiful picture of your daughter and your dog......really highlights the point that it is all about the training.
I had a huge albino Alsation years ago - my young son who was around 18 months when we thought it was safe enough - hugged, cuddled, played with his food bowls and such......our dog just let him do whatever he wanted. 
Its not the matter then we allowed our son to do this - he was being a curious, playful child who just adored our dog and I do believe the dog adored us even though we had a pretty strict training regime compared to most dog owners.
So in his 10 years - our dog never even growled once.......he was as sweet a dog anyone could ever wish for.
I will not allow my children to stroke strangers dogs and they know this well as I do also believe that most dogs are not well trained.
Its not so much how you treat your dog as in how well you train them.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

midori said:


> I'm not making fun of anything. However, knowing the size of a GSD and how high a cot side is, I am amazed that your dog can reach the baby with it's head without actually getting into the cot. Even if when it jumped up it's head was over the cot side, it would still need a neck at least 2 ft long... :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is an alarmed matress but my dogs will react immediately


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

midori said:


> I'm not making fun of anything. However, knowing the size of a GSD and how high a cot side is, I am amazed that your dog can reach the baby with it's head without actually getting into the cot. Even if when it jumped up it's head was over the cot side, it would still need a neck at least 2 ft long... :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lassie:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

white said:


> dog expert are we!


so which heart charity is this, i would love to know more as i actually have a friend with a child with a heart condition


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

white said:


> for your information the baby has a medical condition where he can stop breathing if he lies on his stomach.my dogs have been trained to roll him on his back and alert help.i suggest you keep your foul mouthed opinions to yourself.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

white said:


> h
> they were trained through a heart charity as i also have a heart condition as i live alone,so they trained to help me


 

Do you have a link as I would be very interested to read about this


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

white said:


> there is an alarmed matress but my dogs will react immediately


 
An alarmed mattress reacts immediately, that is what they do. 

I am interested as to how exactly your dogs reach the baby in spite of the cot sides without getting in the cot?! 


Shell195 said:


> Lassie:lol2:


Oh dear, duh!!! :blush: :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *Like I said before she don't POKE PROD etc.....
> I dint mean it literally, it just was worded wrong.
> People on here know nothing about my Child or My Dog yet you are all quick to assume you know them so well.
> The Thread was intended on showing how the Rotti Breed can be if Treated Propley.
> ...


 People on here know nothing other than what you tell them so if you tell them that you let your child pull, poke and aggravate your dog, what else should they think?
We don't actually need you to tell us what the breed is like. Many of us know the breed very well (before they were ever heard of in the UK actually), have kept them have got them now etc.You think you are the only person who owns a well behaved Rottweiler?:whistling2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> People on here know nothing other than what you tell them so if you tell them that you let your child pull, poke and aggravate your dog, what else should they think?
> We don't actually need you to tell us what the breed is like. Many of us know the breed very well (before they were ever heard of in the UK actually), have kept them have got them now etc.You think you are the only person who owns a well behaved Rottweiler?:whistling2:


*I never said I was, I was just pointing my opion.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *I never said I was, I was just pointing my opion.
> 
> Doherty!: victory:*



Well if you point your opion at me young man, I'll get one of my dogs to bite it off!!!
Ian.....he's going to point his opion at me, and here's me, a respectable single woman and all.
Men should keep their opions covered up and under control at all times.:lol2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

the cot was home made and is quite low so the dogs can reach over the top.the dogs were trained through the british heart foundation and another charity for a physical disability i have.they are also trained to help me with day to day tasks.they are very clever dogs and i literally could not cope with life without them.i love them to bits


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

wow! i actually do feel sorry for the original poster here, i can understand how people will jump to the wrong conclusions with the way things were worded, but talk about jump down someones throat!! this is worse than the shelled section! used to be! :lol2:.......***puts on hard hat ready for a good stoning***


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> wow! i actually do feel sorry for the original poster here, i can understand how people will jump to the wrong conclusions with the way things were worded, but talk about jump down someones throat!! this is worse than the shelled section! used to be! :lol2:.......***puts on hard hat ready for a good stoning***


So do i now actually, its easy to mis-word things. 
i do dearly hope she isnt allowed to do these things to the dog on purpose.
The thing is YOU and only YOU know your dog and child, 
Accidents WILL happen sometimes completely out of the blue 
thats the risk we all take who particulaly own large breeds. 
As long as parents are always keeping an eye on situations that have the potential to be mis-read by the dog. 

Rottys are gorgeous dogs, and it sadly went a bit t*ts-up docherty
trying to show they are not always what they are made out to be!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

white said:


> i have two german shepherds who i trust completely with children.i can even leave them alone in a room with my friends 8 month baby while he is in his cot


 
You've got to be *ucking joking me :gasp:


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Rotties are fantastic dogs and after owning my 2 i dont think id ever consider owning another breed. I get so many people shocked at how friendly they are as most people read the paper and assume they are instant killers. Good on Docherty for trying to show another side to them.

Mine are friendly with oher dogs, people and food. whilst out and about the problem that occurs most is other peoples yappy ankle biters trying to have a go, yorkies, westies, jack russels whilst my vicious rottweilers just sit and watch.

as said before people are reading the words pinch,pull,poke but not actually taking in what its meant to mean. kids will go 2 stroke the dog but kids being kids maybe do it a little fast and it ends up being a poke, go 2 stroke and it ends up being a grab, he clearly doesnt mean the kids are kicking the s**t outta the dog.

o well, wont be long now before they find another killer dog to replace the rotty, what breed will be tarnished by the media next?


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

FeV said:


> Rotties are fantastic dogs and after owning my 2 i dont think id ever consider owning another breed. I get so many people shocked at how friendly they are as most people read the paper and assume they are instant killers. Good on Docherty for trying to show another side to them.
> 
> Mine are friendly with oher dogs, people and food. whilst out and about the problem that occurs most is other peoples yappy ankle biters trying to have a go, yorkies, westies, jack russels whilst my vicious rottweilers just sit and watch.
> 
> ...


No smoke without Fire is there?:whistling2:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

That picture of your little girl with your dog while eating actually scared me :gasp:

Sorry.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> You've got to be *ucking joking me :gasp:


 
THIS IS WHY SMALL CHILDREN GET MAULED AND WORSE...KILLED!! :bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

white said:


> i have two german shepherds who i trust completely with children.i can even leave them alone in a room with my friends 8 month baby while he is in his cot


This is the sort of stupidity that ends up in tragedy


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

vogelport said:


> That picture of your little girl with your dog while eating actually scared me :gasp:
> 
> Sorry.



*Thanks for that, just kick me even further down lol

Right just to set the record straight, my Daughter DOES NOT POKE PROD ETC....
When I said in the begging she can do what she wants to him, it was meant wrong and I was only getting at that my Dog is that soft that IF my Daughter did these things that I am supposed to be letting my Daughter do, yet I'm not, my Dog wpuld not get agressive with Her or any one.

Yes when my Daughter is out with us and a Dog comes up to her, then yes of course she knows that she cant do what she does with Keyno (MY ROTTI!)
The Thread was only ment to be to show how soft and Loving this Breed can be if Treated correctly.
Some People were shocked at my Daughter with her Head in the Bowl while Keyno was Eating, but that is the whole point of the Thread, to show what they like Treated correctly.

I don't agree with a few of the Reply's I have had about being a STUPID PARENT for lettimg my Daughter do these things.
You don't know me or my Daughter and you don't know my Dog, so please don't accuse me of being such a BAD PARENT for the way I bring my Child up, she is 100% Safe and Healthy, AROUND MY DOG ASWELL!!!!!!!!

Lets this just be the end of the Thread now Please and hope a Mod see's this and CLOSES it as it has just been turned into a WAR and been mis-understood.

Thanks you every one who has Posted nice and Postive Comments.
**And to them wh9o haven't done nothing but Judge me, * (TRY TO KNOW ME BEFORE HATING ME!)


*Doherty!*: victory:​


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> *Thanks for that, just kick me even further down lol*
> 
> *Right just to set the record straight, my Daughter DOES NOT POKE PROD ETC....*
> *When I said in the begging she can do what she wants to him, it was meant wrong and I was only getting at that my Dog is that soft that IF my Daughter did these things that I am supposed to be letting my Daughter do, yet I'm not, my Dog wpuld not get agressive with Her or any one.*
> ...


LOL,i wasnt haveing a go but as a mother it did scare me abit you just get visions!
I love rotties they are one of my fav breed,im not haveing a go at you just how the pic made me feel :lol2:
I dont see the point in lectureing you about it,not my buisness or arguement. : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> *Thanks for that, just kick me even further down lol*
> 
> *Right just to set the record straight, my Daughter DOES NOT POKE PROD ETC....*
> *When I said in the begging she can do what she wants to him, it was meant wrong and I was only getting at that my Dog is that soft that IF my Daughter did these things that I am supposed to be letting my Daughter do, yet I'm not, my Dog wpuld not get agressive with Her or any one.*
> ...


In truth I dont think the food one matters, not all dogs are food aggressive, it all depends how they are brought up, and your dog obviously isnt so I dont see that it matters.


----------



## nicknick81 (Dec 12, 2009)

to poster about leaving two GSD alone with an 8 month old baby....

Baby mauled to death in dog attack is named - Telegraph

caused by a jack russell and a staffy (contrary to belief, staffy's are one of only a couple of breeds suitable with children)


In regards to letting kids pull dogs "pull ears" etc etc, the OP didnt say that she condones the behaviour in any way, so cut some slack!

I have a siberian husky which although is a softy, i would never leave my children unsupervised whilst with her (my son is 1 and daughter is 5), it takes a second for a dog to snap, however it is just as important to rid dogs of unwanted behaviours as it is to teach children the same about unwanted behaviours around dogs.

yeah i know i waffle a bit but it was a rough night :whistling2:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

nicknick81 said:


> to poster about leaving two GSD alone with an 8 month old baby....
> 
> Baby mauled to death in dog attack is named - Telegraph
> 
> ...


My sister has two staffies and they are great with my 10 month old daughter,they just want too lick her all the time! lol.
I can see why they call them the nanny dog :flrt:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

vogelport said:


> My sister has two staffies and they are great with my 10 month old daughter,they just want too lick her all the time! lol.
> I can see why they call them the nanny dog :flrt:


 my staffy bitch is great with spencer ( 15 months ) and i trust the dog 100% and i am also picking up another staffy later on today also


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> my staffy bitch is great with spencer ( 15 months ) and i trust the dog 100% and i am also picking up another staffy later on today also


Aww,what you getting dog or bitch??

Colour? x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Thanks for that, just kick me even further down lol*
> 
> *Right just to set the record straight, my Daughter DOES NOT POKE PROD ETC....*
> *When I said in the begging she can do what she wants to him, it was meant wrong and I was only getting at that my Dog is that soft that IF my Daughter did these things that I am supposed to be letting my Daughter do, yet I'm not, my Dog wpuld not get agressive with Her or any one.*
> ...


 
My son feeds the dog, and can disturb her while shes eating ect, so can anyone, i have always done this intetionaly with my dogs by letting him put food in her bowl while shes eating, feeding her treats that she loves like cheese ect (and thats got me slated in the past lol) it was just the pokeing prodding and letting you daughter do what she wants to a 15 stone dog :lol2: its nothing to do with the breed any dog can turn.
Your not a bad parent for making a typing error.... dont worry!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

nicknick81 said:


> (contrary to belief, staffy's are one of only a couple of breeds suitable with children)


What a load of tosh. Sorry.

Whilst there are some breeds who naturally (on instinct) aren't generally good with kids, there isn't only a couple of breeds suitable with children! Not all Staffordshire BT/ Staffordshire BT crosses are suitable with children, either. It's all down to the individual dogs, some get annoyed by children running about screaming, and the inevitable, being tripped over, where as others don't and they love to join in playing with kids and they're naturally gentle with them. Some Staffordshire BTs (Pure bred) I wouldn't even trust with most adults, let alone kids! But others are absolutely fantastic with everything and everyone. And also Labradors, they're everybodies idea of this amazing placid calm family dog yet a lot of Labs I know I wouldn't trust with a stuffed animal let alone a child, despite having been socialised intensively and being bred from good lines, they're just wary and child aggressive (though they do still live with 2 kids, they're just kept separate at all times or if out on a walk the dog is kept muzzled and on a head collar and the kids are taught how to respect the dog, to walk on the opposite side of the path as the dog and if the dog goes near them just to ignore him and walk on. They trust their dog and I very much doubt the dog would harm THEM [I wont say the 'dog would never hurt the child', simple fact, nobody knows that, even the owner] but being the responsible parents they are they decide to minimise the risk without compromising the dogs living.).


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a rottie that I rescued at 11 months old, he was brought up with kids, he now lives with just us and no kids.
My grandbrats visit regularly and I thought I'd put alink to a thread where he is sleeping with my granddaughter in 2008, I think it was.

Although Saxon is a dream I wouldn't think to let my grandbrats have their hands in his dish whilst he was eating, he wouldn't do anything if they did, it's just I'm damn sure I'd bite the little buggers if they had their hands on my plate!

Here's the link he's ahalf way down the first page. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/161075-introduce-your-rottie.html


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

I bet you wish you never bothered posting your pics now dont you!!

Lmao :lol2: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Typical, another flaming taking place. At what point did the op say they allow the child to torment the dog? How do you know that the op isnt teaching the child to respect animals? Kids do things before you can stop them. You lot have never caught your child doing something wrong before telling them not too? sorry but it pisses me off when people jump to conclusions. Dogs can turn, yes, but, its not like the OP is going out and leaving the kid alone with the dog for hours, obviously you would supervise the pair


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

nicknick81 said:


> (contrary to belief, staffy's are one of only a couple of breeds suitable with children)


I agree with LoveforLizards, this is tosh. There are a lot of breeds suitable with children and a lot of individual dogs of different breeds too! 

Everything depends on the individual dog, breeds known as being bombproof and trustworthy can be unpredicable and dangerous and breeds known as being dangerous can be bombproof and totally trustworthy! It depends on the breeding and the upbringing.

I've had 3 different breeds of dogs in my adult lifetime, labrador, Afghan Hounds and GSDs and all have been totally safe around my children and yes, I trusted my labrador and both Afghan Hounds to be alone in the room with my baby on the floor and similarly my GSDs with them when they were older. If I had felt in any way whatsoever that my children were at risk from any of my dogs, then they would not have been left alone with them, but I knew my dogs. I didn't know the labrador's breeding at all, but an example earlier had convinced me that he was totally safe around children, even though he'd had nothing to do with children until he was over 4 year old. The Afghans I knew their breeding and their upbringing before I got them and I knew they were totally safe with my children.



Moodie said:


> Typical, another flaming taking place. At what point did the op say they allow the child to torment the dog?


He actually said it in his first post - if you read it!!!

I think the problem here is the bad phrasing of the OP in the first post! If he had said "my daughter *would be *able to pull his ears, poke him and aggravate him" no-one would have commented, but that is *not* what he said and posters can only comment on the information they have been given, so I personally don't blame them for the comments they have passed.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> He actually said it in his first post - if you read it!!!


Yeah, silly me for replyinto a thread that I hadnt read, must be good at guessing then eh? It says She CAN, not is allowed, CAN. My son can kick a football at a window and break it. That doesnt mean he's allowed to.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you for those who have stuck up for me and my o.h its joanne dohertys gf by the way it was a simple wording error my daughter has ultemit respect for our dog the thread mark put on was just ment to be a nice thread it was not ment to be turn into this horrible mess it has been turned into just so every 1 understands my child DOES NOT POKE OR PROD OR TOTURE OUR DOG!!!!!!!!!!!: victory:: victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Moodie said:


> Yeah, silly me for replyinto a thread that I hadnt read, must be good at guessing then eh? It says She CAN, not is allowed, CAN. My son can kick a football at a window and break it. That doesnt mean he's allowed to.


umm but how does he no she CAN do it if it hasn't happened already....if the child has not done what the op stated in the first post then how does he know how the dog will react to the child prodding ect . the only way of knowing is when the child does prod,poke ect


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> umm but how does he no she CAN do it if it hasn't happened already....if the child has not done what the op stated in the first post then how does he know how the dog will react to the child prodding ect . the only way of knowing is when the child does prod,poke ect


 This is the exact point I'm trying to make. you can tell them right or wrong but you cant cover everything at once and usually they get told off once they've done it.
When you were a kid, did you never do anything twice? Even after being told not to? "Dont leave your toys out!" You only heard this once then and never did it again?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moodie said:


> It says She CAN, not is allowed, CAN. My son can kick a football at a window and break it. That doesnt mean he's allowed to.


With all due respect that is just semantics!

How some people interpret the word "can" is very different. 

To some people "can" means that the child has done it and the dog does not react, not that the child "is able" to do it safely, but hasn't.

It's how everyone views the written word. As I said if the OP had written "would be able to", but hasn't actually done it, then there would surely have been a different reaction?


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> With all due respect that is just semantics!
> 
> How some people interpret the word "can" is very different.
> 
> ...


 Maybe you should've thought of that when you read the first post.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

in all fairness no kids are perfect! yes my daughters have ALL at one point or another done the wrong thing to the dogs, but that doesn`t mean they would do it all the time...sometimes i have to tell Amber our youngest off for cuddling ours a bit too hard, and she has often trod on them by accident etc...every person i know who has kids and dogs has had situations where their kids do the wrong thing now and then, if brought up to respect the dogs and the dogs brought up to respect them then this will be minimal, but still DOES happen! a respectful well trained family dog should not react to this! as i stated earlier...when this has happened with mine the worst they do is just get up and walk away.....i think people take things way over the top, NO ONE IS PERFECT!!....i am sure as i say, the original poster (as he has confirmed) doesn`t sit there letting their child pull their dogs ears, or poke him in the eyes or abuse the dog in any other way...just simply saying that if/when she has done the wrong thing his dog has not shown any agression towards her for doing so.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Very well put. +1


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moodie said:


> Maybe you should've thought of that when you read the first post.


And if you'd read the thread you will see I didn't (and haven't) criticised the OP at all, because I didn't particularly read it that way! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I was merely playing Devils Advocate and saying that people can only post from the information given and the statement made was ambiguous!


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats fair enough but it came across as that you thought I hadn't read the post and was just stirring up. Not the case, my point is that too many people jump in without thinking about the other options and possibilities.
I just get annoyed that every thread that gets started lately ends with a flaming. I think people are entitled to their opinions but sometimes they get carried away when someone just wants to share something.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Just lately?? Its always the case!! lmao:lol2:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

vogelport said:


> Just lately?? Its always the case!! lmao:lol2:


 Are you arguing? I'll give you a flaming if you are!! I was being diplomatic but your dead right, happens all the time! I'm afraid to post new threads now!! :devil:


----------



## baba o'riley (Oct 17, 2009)

spike n thorn said:


> No offence fella and they are lovely photos! I know people can be quick to judge on here, but seeing a child next to a huge dog like that, for me as a father is quite stomach churning. Im sure its different for you as your dog is part of your family. :whistling2:


You took the words out of my mouth, couldn't say it better.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Moodie said:


> Thats fair enough but it came across as that you thought I hadn't read the post and was just stirring up.


When you are not still wet around the RFUK ears, you will know that Eilleen is most definately not a stirrer. She is a peace maker and always tries to be reasonable and give the benefit of the doubt. Unilke me who will jump in with both feet flying and tear strips off people.



> I just get annoyed that every thread that gets started lately ends with a flaming. I think people are entitled to their opinions but sometimes they get carried away when someone just wants to share something.


 People got so upset because the photos showed not only a rottweeiler not biting the child who was messing with it's food dish but being allowed to sit on the dog for goodness sake. These, together with the OP's own words that his daughter can poke, pull and aggravate the dog without it retaliating, is what upset people. Now the OP can twist and turn and now make excuses about his apparent inability to actually say what he means, but I for one am convinced that his first post was accurate, and only once he realised that people who own, love and respect the dogs they live with, were getting upset that he was an irresponsible dog owner and parent, did he start doing an about face.
There's little point in discussing this further to be honest, the OP can make excuses, and use as much spin as a whirling dervish. Most of the people who got so upset and annoyed will not change our opinions. I hope, for the sake of the child, and of the dog, that nothing ever happens and that the dog never even lifts his lip to the child who is allowed to treat him like a 'thing' because I know that if that day ever came, the dog would die. Or become yet another newspaper headline . Then the OP will be quoted as saying how he trusted the dog, and warning everyone not to get rottweilers because an apparently 'calm family pet suddenly turned for no reason and savaged his little girl'. I've seen it and heard it before.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Moodie said:


> Are you arguing? I'll give you a flaming if you are!! I was being diplomatic but your dead right, happens all the time! I'm afraid to post new threads now!! :devil:


Lol,i think its funny when stuff like this happens,its pathetic really.

Your best just too keep your oppinion to yourself..your safe that way!

(Wait while i run for cover)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> When you are not still wet around the RFUK ears, you will know that Eilleen is most definately not a stirrer. QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I dont think I called HER a stirrer so if you could use your massive RFUK experience to find where I said that please do so as I'm wet behind the ears.
> Didnt bother reading the rest of your post as your IMO just reitterating some of the points I've made in previous threads. Its responses like yours that make people not want to post or comment as some people just want a row or to knit pick and argue. This is why I try not to start threads anymore. Someone will find something and pull it apart, then just to be in the clique, everyone will jump in so they stay on the right side of the person with the most posts. Its pathetic.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm curious to know whether this is going on like this because people 'assume' this is a bloke who apparently let 'his' child poke, prod and aggravate 'his' dog???

Although I disagree with letting kids harass dogs whilst eating, as I explained in my last post, others are correct in saying that many on here are only interested in finding fault in peoples care of both their animals and their children.
Of course most are very reasonable and only here to help.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Too true. You seem to be able to word what I'm thinking! :lol2:
I'm not so good at getting my point across.


----------



## nicknick81 (Dec 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> I agree with LoveforLizards, this is tosh. There are a lot of breeds suitable with children and a lot of individual dogs of different breeds too!
> .


Im just going by a quote by the uk kennel club....


"Extremely reliable, highly intelligent and affectionate, especially with children. It's not a description most of us would associate with Staffordshire bull terriers, but it's how the UK Kennel Club sums them up. 









In fact, the breed is one of only two from over 190 it recommends as suitable with children, the other being a Chesapeake Bay retriever."

BBC NEWS | Magazine | Ruff deal for the Staffie

but of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion, i guess what the UK kennel club is saying is that theyre the only dogs they would 100% reccomend as suitable with children.
Im not someone who would have a staff myself, purely due to aesthetics, i have enough on my plate with my husky!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*picking fault*



saxon said:


> Although I disagree with letting kids harass dogs whilst eating, as I explained in my last post, others are correct in saying that many on here are only interested in finding fault in peoples care of both their animals and their children.
> Of course most are very reasonable and only here to help.


When I first innocently blundered on here and got my head torn off I was rather taken aback.Still I've re grouped and grown a second skin but certainly know what you mean.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

vogelport said:


> Aww,what you getting dog or bitch??
> 
> Colour? x


 
im getting a dog he is white with a brown patch over his eye


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

love the pics! you know your dog,doesnt look angry or fed up with child to me but hey as everyone else says..... you bad irrisponsible dog owner:whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

The way I see it is that I myself am a docile person. People can have a go at me, prod me or poke me (be it physically or mentally) and I put up with it. Everyone would tell you the same. I have never been involved in a fight. I cannot remember ever proper falling out with someone or having a heated debate. In general, people regard me as 'soft'. I am the one that people sometimes take advantage of because they think that I won't react to certain things. 99% of the time they're right, and I won't... but there is always that one time. There is always the one time when I feel a bit ill, or tired, or hormonal, or whatever, and decide that I don't really want to be bugged. There are infinite examples really, but all I know is that I cannot guarantee that one day I won't react. I cannot guarantee that one time I won't argue with someone, snap at someone, or debate with someone, for whatever reason.
If I cannot know that about myself, which I believe is relevant to many others too, then how could I guarantee the behaviour of my pet, who cannot 'warn' me to not bother him? who cannot tell me that he's a bit tired and doesn't really want to be played with by my nieces? 
Don't get me wrong - I've had so, so many dogs. Many of whom I would 99% of the time feel I could trust with a child or baby, but as far as I'm concerned there's always that one time when they're off colour or when they're just a bit fed up. While humans have the advantage of communication to dissuade people from bothering them or whatever, animals don't. They can only react in the way that they know, and unfortunately sometimes their 'warning' is too much, and I believe that this is where tragedies come from.
I'm not meaning to have a go at anyone here ( see what I mean about being laid back  ) but I think that if as people we struggle enough sometimes to judge ourselves, let alone other people, then I don't believe that anyone could implicitly trust something that cannot let you know what they're thinking.

Just my penny's worth!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vogelport said:


> Just lately?? Its always the case!! lmao:lol2:


And a very sensible pennyworth it is too! :2thumb:


----------



## claypole55 (Jan 21, 2010)

I had 3 rotties upto a month or so back!

I would leave a new born with *ALL* my rotties,its true people believe they are very dangerous dogs,but wot i say to them is *OWN* just one from a puppy,love them,care for them as a child treat them exactly as you would a child....believe me when I say ''they are the most affectionate,loyal & trust worthy'' dogs I have *ever* owned.:2thumb:

never train them to be nasty and aggressive!

I dont think the same can be said for those people who just want them to be an agressive and angry animal, you know the type i mean!!:devil:

oh i forgot to say,they eat better than me and that says sumthing!!!:lol2:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> And a very sensible pennyworth it is too! :2thumb:


hehehe :lol2:


----------

